# PG VG ratio and why



## Oceanic Vapes (17/11/16)

I currently use 70/30 VG/PG ratio and this is why:

Please remember, this is my opinion and might not be the same for others.

Firstly to remember about pg:

GOOD TRAITS PG:
Absorbs faster
More throat hit
Holds nic and flavour
Longer storage time
Lower power needed
BAD TRAITS PG:
Thinner
Less clouds
Less lung hit
More chance of leakage
Causes dry mouth
Lower temp resistance

Firstly to remember about VG:

GOOD TRAITS VG:
Thicker
More smoke
More lung hit
Less chance of leakage
Sweet
BAD TRAITS VG:
Lighter throat hit
Higher temp resistance
Leaves residue
Less throat hit
Suspends flavour and nic
Higher power needed
Absorbs slower

Ok so keeping all this in mind, I am a throat hit seeker and I found that the perfect balance between the two for me is VG70/PG30. Great flavour and clouds, gives an awesome throat hit, vape is thick but not to thick, doesn't clog up my atty to much, absorbs quick enough so that I don't get dry hits if my wicking is done properly. Its just all round perfect for me.

What do you guys prefer and why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/11/16)

For me 60VG/40PG is the best of all worlds. The "sweet" of VG is a bad trait for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (17/11/16)

I mix at the same ratio as you. I like the balance between flavour and feel. 

Also, I used to mix at 40/60 but found it was a bit harsh on my throat after a vape session, so I moved to 30/70.


----------

